# Norton Vs Avg



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys

I'm in the process of deciding if I should change my internet security from Norton Internet Security to AVG Internet Security 8.5 (which I have not seen in detail, but on the recommendation of my brother).

Leaving cost aside, has anyone an opinion if I should keep with Norton - as at end of the day the cost of a virus can far outweigh the cost of subscription renewal.

One thing that has me tied into Norton is their Identity Safe for passwords etc - Don't think AVG Internet Security 8.5 has one - any freeware, etc :wink2: to take the Identity Safe's role.

Being me I've left it to the last day to decide :down: .

Regards

George


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

I've recently switched from AVG Free to Norton Internet Security. The free version of AVG failed miserably to find some trojan downloader that was lurking on one of my laptops and really slowing it down. Norton found and removed it in about 5 seconds.

I can't vouch for any of the fancy tools that come with NIS. I haven't got round to figuring them out yet, but i'll never trust AVG again. (or MS Forefront Endpoint Protection that failed to find the downloader too.


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Wouldn't use either IMHO. It doesn't half slow your computer!

The security on your computer I only as good as the sites you visit!!!

Never bothered with it personally, only had trouble on a torrent site a few year ago!!

Best thing to do, is get a Mac!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Do yourself a favour and give Nod32 a try. There is a free trial and its consistently top of the AV charts, but doesn't tie up resources like Norton, AVG, etc.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

I used to work for Symantec and wouldn't use their products if they paid me. Er, maybe that should be "still paid me" 

Personally I never use anti-wirus, but that's because a) I'm a techy and love a challenge and B) never go places that could cause me problems. Seems to have worked fine for the past 30 years or so...

Whenever I build a system for somebody I always recommend AVG, as it takes less resource than most, is non-intrusive, other than the semi-regular update messages and it does at least as good a job as Norton. Any system has vulnerabilities and is only as good as the developers and the update process, and of course the willingness of the user to update.

The best defence is not, contrary to popular belief, a Mac (I'm using one now, so I'm not prejudiced against), it's Linux  Mac virus files are out there and becoming more prevalent as the platform gains in popularity. Your best defence is using as minority and obscure a platform as possible, or never going on-line, of course.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advice/opinion gents. Looks like the decision was made for me - Norton license expired whilst I was reading your replies - so AVG now loaded.

So the one item I'm missing is an identidy safe - you know the thing - one major password put in and all the web page passwords loaded as you go onto the sites. Any ideas where to get one from?

George


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Norton is a lump of junk. Resource hungry & very annoying.

Personally I use McAfee, but I've been using that for the last 10 years or so. I've put it on my own machines & corporate networks etc, gives me the security & performance needed.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience of Microsoft Security Essentials?


----------



## AndyY (Mar 28, 2011)

I used to use McAfee but switched about a year ago to kaspersky - it does seem to have less of a performance impact and the interface is pretty easy to use.

If cost is an issue it can be worth registering for internet banking; a number of banks have a deal to provide free AV / internet security packages.

HTH

Andy


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Well I went with the nAVG and everytingg seems a bit slower - uninstalled norton and defraged the hard drive and the memory. Doesn't seem to have improved the performance. May try another - I've been recommended to try the freeware Combo - think that's what they call it.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

sparky the cat said:


> Well I went with the nAVG and everytingg seems a bit slower - uninstalled norton and defraged the hard drive and the memory. Doesn't seem to have improved the performance. May try another - I've been recommended to try the freeware Combo - think that's what they call it.


At the risk of repeating myself, download and install the free trial of Eset's Nod32.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Robert said:


> Does anyone have any experience of Microsoft Security Essentials?


Using it without incident, it auto-updates itself without fail, is a "set it and forget it" solution. But then I don't go trawling in dangerous waters to begin with, block suspicious attachments at my domain/reception points, so the brutish security suites were wasted on me.

Nod32 is highly recommended IIRC by my firm's infosec guys, who are pretty on the ball.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Robert said:


> Does anyone have any experience of Microsoft Security Essentials?


All I use, have had no problems so far and the PC appears quicker than with McAfee


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

mine is due to run out in 4 days . at the moment i have norton so any advice would be really welcome :derisive:


----------



## Rosario (May 14, 2011)

Do not have much experience with AVG antivirus as I had only used it many many years ago, so I cannot really comment.

I think the very best antivirus, as suggested, is unquestionably Eset Nod32. Does not slow your computer and catches practically anything.

However, I have also used Avast free version but you have to keep on re-registering every year - though it's good too.

Microsoft Security Essentials I have installed on my and my daughter's Windows 7 laptops some six months ago. It is also free and I have had no problems with MSE to date and would also recommend this.

Had also some experience with Cloud antivirus which was quite satisfactory but I had to uninstall it when it was daily giving me an error when attempting to automatically update without succeeding.

The ones above all occupy minimal computer resources and do not slow your computer down unduly; in fact you hardly notice that they are working in the background.

Hope this has been of some help.

Best regards to all,

Rosario


----------



## rooi neus (Dec 9, 2010)

Neither, get Avast! Free Edition.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

rooi neus said:


> Neither, get Avast! Free Edition.


So which watch are you after?


----------

